# Global Handwashing Day



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Today, October 15th, is Global Handwashing Day, so remember to mark the occasion the next time you leave a mark in the toilet bowl, and wash your hands before you go stuffing your face with food.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Obssessive-compulsives, you finally got your own day!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Today, October 15th, is Global Handwashing Day, so remember to mark the occasion the next time you leave a mark in the toilet bowl, and wash your hands before you go stuffing your face with food.


I should have known. When I saw your post, I first thought it was a 'day' for acknowledging abrogation of responsibility for the mess the planet is in. Like that's going to happen.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

This probably won't do much good for me since I wash my hands with tongue.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

If you play an instrument and you haven't developed a minor compulsion about handwashing, you're doing it wrong.

Especially pianists. Honestly, the layer of grease I sometimes find on the conservatory's instruments... You can fry things in it if you scrape it off.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hope none of you are eating right now.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

As in the political world, one hand washes the other


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I try not to touch things when I don't have to.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Nearly 90% of U.S. money has traces of cocaine:

*http://healthland.time.com/2009/08/16/nearly-90-of-u-s-money-has-traces-of-cocaine/*


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

At least 90% of all distributed currencies must have traces of stuff harder on the health than a trace of cocaine. I suspect that most billionaires don't touch currency at all. Well, maybe not for that reason...


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

The filthiest part of the human body (speaking in terms of microbiology, not sexual morality) is the fingertips.

How 'bout this one:

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demodex*

I would argue that eyelash mites should be called commensals, not parasites, because they don't ordinarily harm you.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Washing money is now called money laundering.


----------

